# why did you started smoking a pipe ?



## Hendu (Feb 27, 2009)

this may have been asked before but just out of curiosity, why did you guys choose / start smoking a pipe ? I started beacuse my grandfather smoked a pipe and i always loved sleeping over there as a kid and falling asleep by the delightful smell of the smoke. and just a little of it came from Tolkien and his hobbits lol


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Because it horrified my parents.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

My dad smoked a pipe.

It seemed the best way to wean me off cigarettes.

I liked the aroma of pipe tobacco.

All those cool looking tobacco tins!!!!

And mostly, once I got the hang of it, pipe smoking became a sublime pleasure, the type of which I had not yet experienced. The subtleties of the various tobaccos, the cut and grain of the various pipes, the knowledge of other pipesters... it was (and is) a great fraternity and I was happy to be part of it.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

....Just something different to try


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I was interested in the pipes at the tobacconist. The images I had of pipe smokers was that of Bing Crosby in White Christmas and Norman Rockwell paintings, both being some of my favorite celebrities/artists. 
Also was feeling a bit "old" and "responsible" having just become a Dad 2 days before my 19 birthday.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

My friend smoked one my Freshman year of college (now my roommate) and i thought it smelled great and provided a much more positive, soft, and friendly image than cigarettes and even cigars. Weird, i used to always be super anti-smoking. Still am for cigarettes, can't stand them, can't stand the ones that do. It'll even be a deciding factor in whether or not i approach a pretty girl :drama: Now a girl with a pipe.... :target:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

This time around it was looking for the simpler pleasures in life that led me to the pipe.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

It was a spur of the moment decision for me. I dipped Copenhagen snuff for over thirty years and kicked that habit. Then I briefly tried cigars and one day at the store I just happened to see a cob and some Borkum Riff like my dad smoked and here I am.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

I sought smoking pipes for the tradition and ritual associated with it. I am also interested in things such as tobacco and alcohol that are affected by the growing (or distilling) process as well as the aging process.

Then there is just the plain coolness factor.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm with Fife on this one. I was a life-long non-smoker up until six months ago when I decided to take up the pipe. I was having trouble relaxing, feeling generally stressed-out, when an older colleague suggested the briar. Life has been lovely ever since.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I was initially drawn to cigars... we used to drink and smoke crappy cigars and I enjoyed that... so much actually that my friends and I would often meet up and smoke crappy cigars while deciding what we were going to do that night... eventually I got into better cigars... thankfully I more or less avoided cigarettes...

Pipes seemed interesting... I liked the meditative qualities and the enjoyment of tobacco... also it's much healtheir then smoking cigarettes and far cheaper then cigars. Now that I have smoked a bit longer I really appreciate the variety of tobaccos.


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

I started smoking a pipe my freshmen year in college. It's hard for me to nail down exactly what it was that interested me in pipes but part of it was simply the beauty of the pipe itself. Another part of it is that a pipe, unlike a cigar or cigarette, is a tool that with proper care will last a lifetime and can be used again and again. Also, as an avid outdoorsman, I could just envision myself smoking my pipe while standing waist deep in a trout stream casting my fly line or taking a break during a day of bird hunting to sit down under a tree and enjoy a smoke. I've always been the sort of person to take the path less traveled by. Pipe smoking is old school and I like to keep those past traditions alive. At any rate, I've always enjoyed it and God willing, I hope to for many years to come.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDaddyJ said:


> I started smoking a pipe my freshmen year in college. It's hard for me to nail down exactly what it was that interested me in pipes but part of it was simply the beauty of the pipe itself. Another part of it is that a pipe, unlike a cigar or cigarette, is a tool that with proper care will last a lifetime and can be used again and again. Also, as an avid outdoorsman, I could just envision myself smoking my pipe while standing waist deep in a trout stream casting my fly line or taking a break during a day of bird hunting to sit down under a tree and enjoy a smoke. I've always been the sort of person to take the path less traveled by. Pipe smoking is old school and I like to keep those past traditions alive. At any rate, I've always enjoyed it and God willing, I hope to for many years to come.


Well said Jeff. 

I forgot to mention one of the things I liked about pipe smoking vs. cigars was that for the dollar value you got a lasting product (the pipe). I still enjoy cigars, but I collect my pipes.


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

I quit cigarettes August 2007. Six months later I had a tremendous craving so I broke out the pipe instead of slipping back to the Marlboros....

best choice I ever made!

Maboman


----------



## Cheroot (Mar 31, 2008)

Strictly because of this forum. I started off with cigars, like many others. I saw this sub-forum, and all the descriptions of enticing tobacco names, flavors and aromas. Plus there was this mystique of a pipe, it says something about a person who takes the time to smoke one properly. Plus, it's much cheaper than cigars... that never hurts either. 8)


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I got entranced by the aromas of pipe tobaccos in the Tinder Box store in the local mall where I once lived (Tacoma, WA). I was also intrigued by the pipe shapes and styling. I later met with some co-workers who gathered there on Saturday mornings and was initiated. This was in the early 1980's. I have puffed pipes casually since and it wasn't until last fall I started puffing on a daily basis.


----------



## Plazma (Mar 11, 2009)

I started smoking cigarettes around 18, I really enjoyed the nicotine charge (and still do) but I really hate the foul odor associated with cigarettes. I tried cigars but they just didn't grab me.

Now the next implement is smoking a pipe. I remember my dad's friend smoked tobacco pipes and I always loved the smell. Its very comforting and so I want to give it a try.


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

I've always liked tobacco, but I didn't like smoking 15 cigarettes a day. A pipe just seems to fit my personality. I like how smoking a pipe takes some time to learn and how collecting pipes and tobaccos is a pasttime. That and LOTR's.8)


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Got into cigars. Joined the forum (cause there is a forum for absolutly everything out there). Saw a pipe section and got curiouse. Got bombed...and here I am.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

One thing I really like about tobacco pipes is the sweet spicy tastes they leave in my mouth for hours. I mean like I get up in the morning and the tastes are still buzzing around my buds.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I started smoking a pipe because I always thought pipes were so intriguing. Not to mention the fact that they smell fantastic. After I tried it, I knew it was for me. The tastes, the smells, the preparation, the hobby aspect of it. Love it.


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

Friend who is also one of my doctors insisted that if I was to continue to smoke at least change to a pipe and get off the cigs.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Sep 4, 2008)

I always idolized my grandfather who smoked a pipe. I loved the smell of pipe smoke, and took up smoking a pipe as sort of a tribute. I stopped once I married, but 16 years later I took it up again after watching Lord of the Rings. I bought a churchwarden so as to amuse the kids, but soon found out how much more relaxed I became after smoking it. I've stuck with it ever since. The kids and wife tell me how much they enjoy the pipe smoke, and I see no reason to stop


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Now growing up, my Grandpap and Dad smoked pipes. I remember it well, the smell of Kentucky Club Mixture in the air...My Pap and Dad have been gone for a number of years now. Still miss them. I am not sure what prompted the "grey-matter" to start thinking about pipes and me smoking one and getting all nostalgic... So I get on this forum and some other ones and start researching pipes like a mad man. I end up getting indirectly referred by a thread on this forum, to J.M Boswell and Son, who happen to be located in my home state of PA. So after waiting and waiting for the right pipe at the right price to appear on-line, I made the plunge and purchased a real nice briar and some tobacco samples in one ounce bags.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I've said before and I'll say it again.. I was 40 and I still smoked...dub


----------



## Bassie (Mar 5, 2009)

Well,.....i always wanted to start smoking a pipe, but i guess the cigarettes won the first round. The past ten years i've ben smoking Havanna's, a delightfull smoking-experience, I have a set of two humidors at home. Though, when I visited the better tobacco retailers, the pipes alway's where smiling to me. So, few years ago i trid a pipe. I bought a small big ben pipe, and a tin off McConnell special London. Though it was fine, it didi not statisfy my that much. Till some time ago, I decided to buy a good pipe, and some more tobacco's to try, and took some time to get the know how off pipe smoking. I think once u got the know how, it is the finest way to enjoy tobacco.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

Seriously, i don't know.. 
when i was sergeant in army, there was a pipe shop near my base.. and it was always interesting for me to go there.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I had a friend who owned a discount tobacco store. A vendor sent him some pipe tobacco samples and he didn't want to bother with them. He gave me a cheap pipe and off I went. That and a friend of mine's grandfather smoked pipes and I just thought it was the greatest thing.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

My first post here.

I am not sure what it was in my subconscious that got me into pipes. Maybe something I can't consciously remember from childhood... I don't know... but I have always liked the room note and there is something just generally "honest" about a pipe and smoking it.

I also like older movies (40's, 50's, 60's) that show the type of America which I would have like to have grown up in and there are a lot of pipe smokers....(even in the Disney movies)

But I am just restarting after a year and a half hiatus, so wish me luck.


----------

